

Searching an accurate sentiment analysis tool - osmanbaskaya

Hi everybody,<p>I am looking for a sentiment analysis tool with high accuracy especially focused on short text such as tweets (but it&#x27;s not mandatory). I searched a bit and I found a Quora question: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-are-the-most-powerful-open-source-sentiment-analysis-tools<p>From their answers, I presume that there is no open source highly accurate system.<p>However, I haven&#x27;t tried couple of promising systems yet:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sentimentanalysisonline.com&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tationem.com:8080&#x2F;TexSIE&#x2F;#working
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.sentiment140.com&#x2F;api<p>If you&#x27;ve used these tools above, I appreciate if you give some feedback.<p>I tried a bunch of tools (some of them are not open source software) such as: Semantria (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;semantria.com&#x2F;api), Stanford CoreNLP toolbox, Alchemist (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;NpQ8jy) and RapidMiner.<p>I tested them on a twitter dataset that I manually labeled with 3 sentiment classes (neutral, positive, negative). These are the scores: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;YH1oJq (I haven&#x27;t add RapidMiner yet, sorry).<p>AlchemyAPI seems arguably the best among them but the performance is not well especially when predicting neutral tweets.<p>For the next step, I would like to evaluate their score on SemEval Sentimental Analysis dataset (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;alt.qcri.org&#x2F;semeval2015&#x2F;task10&#x2F;) but I expect that the trend will be same. I also examined the best system&#x27;s paper of SemEval 2014 SA task: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;OYjqux. I haven&#x27;t replicated it and evaluated its score on the same data yet, though.<p>I am a bit sceptical to use an off-the-shelf solution since I can&#x27;t optimise them or I can&#x27;t shape it for my needs. I would like to start with an open source tool and improve it pre-processing&#x2F;post-processing or introduce some features and so on.<p>Sentiment analysis is very popular subject not only for research but also for market. So I&#x27;ll be very happy to see some recommendations, ideas or directions.<p>Sorry for such a long post.<p>Thank you
======
kylex
Im looking for the same thing, I hope you find the solution.

~~~
osmanbaskaya
Thank you.

Most likely, I am going to write it from scratch using features that other
people find it helpful.

